# Honda



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

There was once a man that had a most horrible and embarassing problem. His problem was two fold, first he had the most terrible intestinal gas. This was truly awful, but the worst part of it was the sound made when he passed gas. Not a normal fart sound as you might guess, but rather the sound of a cheap Japanese car revving up, tires squeeling, and finally the word "Honda". He consulted doctor after doctor after doctor, but all of them were baffled. They concluded that the effect was not causing any real harm, just terrible embarassment, and that he would have to live with it. He was not willing to take that as an answer, however, and continued to consult more exotic and unusual doctors. No one was able to help him, until one day he went to see a chinese acupuncturist, who proceded to examine the man's teeth. This seemed like a very odd thing to do, but the Acupuncturist finally tapped one tooth and asked, does that tooth hurt? The man admitted that yes, it did hurt, at least a little bit. The Acupuncturist advised him to go see a dentist, and get his tooth fixed. The man did just that, and found out that he had an abscess. With the Abscess taken care of, his life returned to normal, the gas stopped, and life was good again. He went back to see the Acupuncturist and ask him how he knew that the problem was a tooth. The Acupuncturist smiled, and said "In my country we have saying, abscess make the fart go honda."


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Stop with the teasers. Let's hear the jokes!


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

jkane said:


> Stop with the teasers. Let's hear the jokes!


ok. it is there now (read the first post again)


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :hurah: :hurah:


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

So glad I asked for it. I'll be sure to forward that to everyone I know.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

My new Honda wasn't cheap.


----------

